# Arkansas River flooding



## train in vain (Jun 3, 2019)

This isnt train hopping related but im a train nerd and had to go scope out the baring cross bridge and the gnarly ass river. I had no idea it was this high...




Your browser is not able to display this video.










Thats a normal day... 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Jun 6, 2019)

Damn. I hope no one was sleepin under there lol


----------

